# Zebra Loach Dilemma



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I need some input.

Scenario: When I moved across the state, I brought only my "algae crew" (4 otos, 1 SAE, and 1 Bristlenose) ,3 Bleeding Heart Tetras, and 1 Silver Dollar (about 2.5" ) .

The first day here I set up the tank, fully planted (heavily) and put the fish in. It's been 2 months and everything is 'giggles and grins'. So, I decide to buy 2 _Botia striata_ to be my bottom-dwelling fauna and to clean-up the snails. I also bought 2 baby Angelfish.

A couple days after introducing the new-comers, I notice the loaches nipping at the other fish. But I read about how they are not very agressive (compared to other loaches) so I pay it no mind.

A couple more days later and my Silver Dollar is 70% denuded of his scales and is slowly dying/stuck to my filter intake. Just above him is one of the Angelfish, already dead. Today, all 3 Bleeding Hearts (which are rather large/full grown) have severe fin damage and missing scales and the other Angel is showing clear signs of stress.

The "Algae Crew" seems happy and content. The loaches look healthy, happy, very active, and have done a great job at snail removal.

So, what's the deal?! I thought these guys were not fish agressive? Should I have bought 5 rather than 2?

Thoughts, suggestions, opinions, flames?

-Dave


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW Dave! That's awful. I had one of those guys with 2 clowns and one yoyo. They pretty much picked on each other. I never saw them damage each other or anyone else. But I guess your proof is in the pudding. I think I would say bye bye to them. BTW are you sure they are getting plenty to eat?


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

This is strange as I have kept Zebra loaches with endlers and babies and never have had any problems, could it be the SAE.
wilma


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

It's not the SAE. He's been with the other fish for a year (including the previous set-up) and the only thing he's chewed on is my mosses.

I wonder if one of the loaches is a different species than _striata_? One has somewhat different markings in the stripes. Or maybe one of them is just a "bad apple". I'll see if I can catch them both out and about tomorrow and get pics.

I hate to get rid of them, especially since the damage is already done, but I also hate the idea of not being able to have a large school of colorful fish.

Beware ye, fish of much aggression. The Davemonkey cometh. :axe:

...and just when I thought algae was my biggest foe... :boxing:


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I had the camera handy but couldn't find the accused. But here are the wounds on the survivors:

Tattered caudel fin and missings scales. Infection setting in already, meds not doing much good.









Badly swollen dorsal area with chewed up fins and caudel region affected as well:









And these aren't tiny little helpless fish. They are 2.5" each.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That looks like fin and tail rot. It doesn't look like fish damage. Do you think you may have brought in bacteria with the loaches? I have used the Mardel products in the past. They are very effective. Look here: http://www.getridofthings.com/get-rid-of-fin-rot.htm


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, I'll be a monkey's uncle. ...the plot thickens... :suspiciou

Okay, I will get some anti-bacterials. I suppose it is very possible, maybe even could have come in with the angels (the loaches and angelfish came from 2 different stores). 

It still seems odd that the SAE, the Otos, Bristlenose, and loaches aren't exhibiting any symptoms. And something else that's curious (and maybe supports you suspicion, TexGal) is that the angelfish both died with only minor fin damage visible. I assumed that since they were so young (only 1" ) that any amount of stress would have been devastating on them.

I'll use the proper meds and report back with any news. Hopefully it's not too late to save the tetras.

You know what irks me...I would have bought a small cheapie tank and quarantined except I thought "I've got hardly any fish at all...practically none in the tank..so what's the point?" 
Not only that, but I had the parasite and fungal meds on hand and wasn't concerned with treating the large tank. It was no loss to me to treat everyone for the sake of the few since there wasn't much to begin with (fish-wise) . Too bad it may well have been the wrong treatments.

You live and you learn. 

-Dave


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

My one Zebra loach does not seem to bother any other fish in my tank. Even the baby mollies and swordtails. I do keep them well fed though. Sounds and looks more like a disease instead to me.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The old man said:


> My one Zebra loach does not seem to bother any other fish in my tank. Even the baby mollies and swordtails. I do keep them well fed though. Sounds and looks more like a disease instead to me.


The more I think about it, the more I believe this is the case. The angelfish came from PetsMart (don't hate me...it was an impulse purchase) . Anyway, they may very well have been carrying a bacteria and transeferred it to my tank (even though I did not mix the water) . So, just a slight nick, nip, or ANYTHING could have opened the opportunity for infection in all those fish.

This is why I like plants more than fish. 

Plants rule, fish....swim in their own toilet... (HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!)


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

You bought fish from there without quarantining???? Gasp.... 

Anyway, sorry to hear of your problems. I hope you can save them.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

JanS said:


> You bought fish from there without quarantining???? Gasp....
> 
> Anyway, sorry to hear of your problems. I hope you can save them.


Yep, it is true... 8-[

Isn't it funny how people tend to not take their own advice? I can't count how many times I've told my friends "always quarantine, no matter what!" This is almost as bad as the time I introduced 'hydra' into my tank when I was collecting local plants. Man, THAT was a MESS!! You'd think I would learn my lesson!! 

All you beginners reading this, LEARN FROM MY MISTAKES! :slywink:


----------

